# Which MBTI type is the most openminded? (help me figure out this person?)



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

also creative, musical, accepting of every type of person, can't stick with one girl, doesn't like small talk, and is very deep( makes anything sound meaningful), has lots of friends that are girls, educated (likes learning), supports people and is an extremely good friend to every type of person, can change his perspective to relate to people. Just curious which MBTI you guys would think he is?


----------



## mooray (Nov 22, 2011)

Ixfp?


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

mooray said:


> Ixfp?


what im most confused with is if he is an Introvert or an Extrovert?


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

You are going about this the wrong way. Instead of attributing generically good characteristics onto someone, and then asking about which type (you are thinking this person is an Intuitive) fits into these characteristics. You should actually tell about how this person does these things.

As for which type is the most open minded? I guess it would be Extroverted Perception types. They are very perceptive to data from the extroverted world, and can't help but be influenced by them. The person in question however sounds like an FJ type of some sort.


----------



## Tula13 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm guessing ENFP


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

InLoveWithAWavelength said:


> also creative, musical, accepting of every type of person, can't stick with one girl, doesn't like small talk, and is very deep( makes anything sound meaningful), has lots of friends that are girls, educated (likes learning), supports people and is an extremely good friend to every type of person, can change his perspective to relate to people. Just curious which MBTI you guys would think he is?


As @PimpinMcBoltage wrote, you're on the wrong track.
All these traits you've described can be attributed to a person of almost any kind. The important question is _why_ are they like this? What's their motivation for being this kind of person??


----------



## Tatl33 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Intuitive people *as they are more accepting of abstract ideas and theories that sensors would not see as realistic.
*Perceiving people *as they are less judgemental and less narrow minded. More willing to try new things.
*Feeling people *Likes music, seems more emotional, friendly.
*Extroverted people *Talks to lots of people. 
I'd say ENFP.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I guess I should go back into my narrow-minded hole. :blushed:

(That said, the "makes everything sound meaningful" bit does ring more like an intuitive than a sensor. And not being able to stick with people also sounds like a Ne dominant trait, though that is _highly_ dependent on the reason. I will cautiously type her as an ENFP.)


----------



## Adversary (Dec 5, 2012)

*Introvert - *Introverts hate small talk, but might like deep conversations
*Intuition* - Acceptance of the abstact. This is good for being creative and accepting every type of person or new ideas.
*Feeling - *I think both can show traits of being musical, but I'd guess feeling since it deals more with emotion.
*Perception - *More likely to keep options open*.

*Stay away from SJ's


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

Adversary said:


> Stay away from SJ's


Hmm, that seems a lot like typism....


----------



## InLoveWithAWavelength (Jul 28, 2012)

PimpinMcBoltage said:


> You are going about this the wrong way. Instead of attributing generically good characteristics onto someone, and then asking about which type (you are thinking this person is an Intuitive) fits into these characteristics. You should actually tell about how this person does these things.
> 
> As for which type is the most open minded? I guess it would be Extroverted Perception types. They are very perceptive to data from the extroverted world, and can't help but be influenced by them. The person in question however sounds like an FJ type of some sort.


what would be an example of wording it better?


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

InLoveWithAWavelength said:


> what would be an example of wording it better?


I don't know what PimpinMcBoltage has in mind but I would say that you try to figure this person out. Find out why he is the way he is, what his goals in life are, how he spends most of his time, observe the emotions he exhibits and so on. There is no way to eyeball someone's personality type. Any mature person can be open-minded and the rest of those things 

Edit: Did I just reply to a year old thread? :/


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

NTP. Crazy as it sounds, especially coming from me, I'd seriously throw out the argument that on the whole INTPs are more open minded than ENTPs. ENTPs are clearly open minded, but at the same time they do have some feeling in their psyche, so even the best of them will sometimes hit a stumbling block when it comes to certain value related things. Whereas INTPs will just coldly consider anything regardless of the implications of it. But then again, ask an INTP to do _anything fun_, and they won't hear anything of it. So different people are open minded about different types of thing.

Edit: Oh, the person in the OP sounds like INFJ but it's not as if we've got a lot to go on here.


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

Velasquez said:


> different people are open minded about different types of thing


This, basically. From a terribly simplistic perspective a Ti-dom is going to consider the merits of any idea, but may be inclined to reject social interaction; an Se-dom is going to consider any potential activity, but may be inclined to reject potential consequences; an Ni-dom is going to consider any available interpretation, but may reject physical activities. 

I also agree that the description in the OP sounded like an INFJ, but it was remarkably positive, so perhaps I'm just a narcissist. I could believe several other types too.


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

InLoveWithAWavelength said:


> also creative, musical, accepting of every type of person, can't stick with one girl, doesn't like small talk, and is very deep( makes anything sound meaningful), has lots of friends that are girls, educated (likes learning), supports people and is an extremely good friend to every type of person, can change his perspective to relate to people. Just curious which MBTI you guys would think he is?


You and INFJ, probably you first since you're perciving more. I think Introversion makes someone more open minded for being more in his head making it more capable to see other people's perspecitves, like listening over talking.

@Velasquez: INTP are more open minded than most types indeed but unlike INFP they dislike decisions based only on feeling and subjectivity without logical reason, and aren't so good with supporting people.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

From my experience NF's are more open minded than NT's. INFP's can be pretty close-minded about some things as well though. INTP's are open to anything they think is good lol (My INTP ex-friend dumped me cuz he disliked 2 of my ideals and the way i looked at life... He said he couldn't handle it)


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

Jens Feldmann said:


> From my experience NF's are more open minded than NT's. INFP's can be pretty close-minded about some things as well though. INTP's are open to anything they think is good lol (My INTP ex-friend dumped me cuz he disliked 2 of my ideals and the way i looked at life... He said he couldn't handle it)


I disagree. I love meeting and interacting with various kinds of people, but if you prove to be incompetent, I will never return. But I still will love to learn about your outlook on life and pass no verbal judgement, except for ESFPs who tend to interpret me asking questions about themselves as insults... The ENTP Ne is probably just as open as the ENFP Ne. We're just more logical and use feelings as utilitarian tools lol.

Funny, INTPs consider everything. The NTP Ti just rejects anything that doesn't conform to our logical standards, just like how you would reject everything that crosses your ethical standards (Fi). Most of the time the Fi-Ti gap doesn't bridge.

NTs are definitely open to different outlooks on life, probably as much as NFs but we're not going to sacrifice our logical integrity, just as much as NFs don't want to sacrifice their emotional integrity.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

It's turning into a "pick me! pick me!" thread


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Most open-minded type is ESTJ, because they are very open-minded about how stupid you are.

_Each type is open-minded about different things, there is no single most open minded type._


----------



## Resta Um (Apr 13, 2012)

Khiro said:


> This, basically. From a terribly simplistic perspective a Ti-dom is going to consider the merits of any idea, but may be inclined to reject social interaction; an Se-dom is going to consider any potential activity, but may be inclined to reject potential consequences; an Ni-dom is going to consider any available interpretation, but may reject physical activities.



And what would Ne-dom reject?


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

Resta Um said:


> And what would Ne-dom reject?


Singular truths in my experience, routines, 'best' ways of doing things.


----------



## Resta Um (Apr 13, 2012)

Khiro said:


> Singular truths in my experience, routines, 'best' ways of doing things.



Ne-dom wouldn't reject all routines and certainly would not reject "best ways of doing things". ENFPs may reject the latter, but not ENTPs.

What are those "singular truths in [your] experience"? What do you mean by that?


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

Resta Um said:


> Ne-dom wouldn't reject all routines and certainly would not reject "best ways of doing things". ENFPs may reject the latter, but not ENTPs.
> 
> What are those "singular truths in [your] experience"? What do you mean by that?


By singular truths I only meant routines and techniques. I'm not saying Ne-doms purposefully avoid the best method of doing something, I'm saying they prefer not to select and prioritise a single approach to things, which is very much the realm of Si.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Khiro said:


> I'm saying they prefer not to select and prioritise a single approach to things, which is very much the realm of Si.


But they do when there is an obvious right and wrong way of doing things, which is in a lot of situations. There's this curious thing been going on on the forums recently where Ne types are actually getting _undertyped_, because somebody will go 'my opinion is X' and somebody else will come along and go 'woahhh, you're not looking at this from multiple perspectives? you can't be an Ne type'. Ne is limited to perception, so they'll take in lots of information, but then when it comes to 'selecting and prioritising a single approach to things' like you say, that is more to do with judging functions. They might select a single approach, they might adopt multiple approaches. It depends.


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

Velasquez said:


> But they do when there is an obvious right and wrong way of doing things, which is in a lot of situations. There's this curious thing been going on on the forums recently where Ne types are actually getting _undertyped_, because somebody will go 'my opinion is X' and somebody else will come along and go 'woahhh, you're not looking at this from multiple perspectives? you can't be an Ne type'. Ne is limited to perception, so they'll take in lots of information, but then when it comes to 'selecting and prioritising a single approach to things' like you say, that is more to do with judging functions. They might select a single approach, they might adopt multiple approaches. It depends.


I don't disagree. They're still human beings and human beings have to be adaptable. I don't mean to suggest people reject these things _absolutely_, only that the demands of the dominant function require that some of the input provided by the inferior is rejected. 

I see what you mean about my example being more about judging functions. I focussed more on what might be done with the input than the input itself. I'm at a loss to better explain what I'm trying to get at though, perhaps because I am myself so far removed from Si.


----------



## Treat me like Im human (Dec 20, 2015)

Introverted- Less likely to judge people or project insecurities 
Intuitive- More comfortable with the unknown, with the possibility that there could be more than "meets the eye" in any given situation, ability to read between the lines, less shortsighted 
Thinking- More likely to be considerate, thoughtful, understanding, , has an easier time detaching from the ego and viewing oneself in an objective light, more forgiving of flaws in themselves and others, more likely to come to conclusions based on reason instead of instinct
Judging- More likely to consider all information and possibilities before coming to a conclusion, Needs time to think before arriving at a conclusion, more compassionate/less fault finding, more circumspect 

INTJ is my final conclusion for the most openminded type. ESFP is the least open minded but the most openhearted.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Treat me like Im human said:


> Introverted- Less likely to judge people or project insecurities
> Intuitive- More comfortable with the unknown, with the possibility that there could be more than "meets the eye" in any given situation, ability to read between the lines, less shortsighted
> Thinking- More likely to be considerate, thoughtful, understanding, , has an easier time detaching from the ego and viewing oneself in an objective light, more forgiving of flaws in themselves and others, more likely to come to conclusions based on reason instead of instinct
> Judging- More likely to consider all information and possibilities before coming to a conclusion, Needs time to think before arriving at a conclusion, more compassionate/less fault finding, more circumspect
> ...


Uhm, no, definitely not. 
Introverted functions are subjective, and especially Pi is subjective when it comes to taking in impressions, making the IxxJs the least open minded. Hence, some ExxP should be the most. I don't think T/F matters that much, as they're both subjective - not prone to open-mindedness. I'd say the difference between Fi and Fe is greater than between Ti and Te in this matter though, so ExTP. Whether ESTPs or ENTPs are the most open minded. 

But then again, Ji is really the opposite of open minded many times. Some type without Ji or Pi would win the context. 

Also, it comes down to open-minded towards what. Ideas? Ne dom. Values, feelings? Fe dom. Logic, facts that contradict previous beliefs? Te dom. Power, physical reality, what actually can/can't be done? Se dom.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Treat me like Im human said:


> Introverted- Less likely to judge people or project insecurities
> Intuitive- More comfortable with the unknown, with the possibility that there could be more than "meets the eye" in any given situation, ability to read between the lines, less shortsighted
> Thinking- More likely to be considerate, thoughtful, understanding, , has an easier time detaching from the ego and viewing oneself in an objective light, more forgiving of flaws in themselves and others, more likely to come to conclusions based on reason instead of instinct
> Judging- More likely to consider all information and possibilities before coming to a conclusion, Needs time to think before arriving at a conclusion, more compassionate/less fault finding, more circumspect
> ...



open-minded
_adjective
_willing to consider new ideas; unprejudiced


Do you really think this applies to INTJ? INTJs are quick to understand new ideas, foresee their consequences and see what may make them impractical. This means that INTJs are going to be more likely to reject new ideas than many other types, because of the grounding influence of Te and the depth of understanding from Ni for a quick ability to see the flaws in new ideas. INTJ is the type that is going to tell you 'your new idea is wrong, but here is how you can do it'.

Se and Ne doms should be the types most willing to explore and consider new ideas.


----------



## Treat me like Im human (Dec 20, 2015)

Morn said:


> open-minded
> _adjective
> _willing to consider new ideas; unprejudicedg
> 
> ...


Sure but it takes a certain amount of open mindedness too consider the possibility that things could go wrong. I actually find it a common trait of closed minded people to assume everything will be fine and dandy regardless of what happens in your external environment . It actually indicates that you are so used to being told that everything is fine that you dont know how to prepare for bad things to happen when the possibility arises. Ever heard the saying, "hope for thebest, expect the worst"? That may as well have been invented by an intj. Also , introverted intuition dominants are known to be out of the box in their approach to things. We're original thinkers Who like to challenge tradition and view things from unique and inspiring angles (less true for infjs).


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Treat me like Im human said:


> Sure but it takes a certain amount of open mindedness too consider the possibility that things could go wrong. I actually find it a common trait of closed minded people to assume everything will be fine and dandy regardless of what happens in your external environment . It actually indicates that you are so used to being told that everything is fine that you dont know how to prepare for bad things to happen when the possibility arises. Ever heard the saying, "hope for thebest, expect the worst"? That may as well have been invented by an intj.


To be frank that sounds more like something an ISTJ would say. Si combined with Ne is excellent at perceiving bad outcomes. An INTJ would be more likely to say. 'Make a good plan to make the outcome the best.'


----------



## Valeria (Feb 18, 2016)

XNFP, especially ENFP.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds like a bit of a waster to me.

People always get drawn into their bullshit.


----------

